# Getting Tracts for Missions



## Puritanhead (Jun 3, 2007)

If for the sake of argument, one was going overseas, are there any missions organizations that offer evangelism materials, Bibles, and tracts to individuals and laypersons desiring to proclaim the Gospel, and travel abroad?


----------



## etexas (Jun 3, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> If for the sake of argument, one was going overseas, are there any missions organizations that offer evangelism materials, Bibles, and tracts to individuals and laypersons desiring to proclaim the Gospel, and travel abroad?


Yes, Crossway publications makes any number of tracts available and they are either free or very inexpensive. Pax.


----------

